# Water-based ink on nylon?



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

My main client is a young guy with a clothing line, for which i do all necessary prints. Sometimes he doesn't consult me before he plans for me to print a certain item. This time he sent me a couple of nylon track jackets, assuming I could print on it normally. I've searched and didn't find anything about water-based printing on nylon. Is it even possible? If it is, can someone recommend a brand of ink to use? What's the process? Can I cure with a flash cure (I don't have an oven yet)?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd contact your preferred ink manufacturer directly and ask. I know you can print on polyester and polypropylene (with the right ink or additive)... I'm guessing nylon is an option too but not having done it I don't know.


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Stuart,

To my knowledge you have to use plastisol inks on nylon. They have developed some one and two-part nylon inks which are specifically formulated to adhere to nylon fabric. As Lewis said you should check with your ink manufactures and ask for information and their recommendation on printing on nylon.

Good luck on finding a solution to printing on nylon.

Bill m


----------



## TMOGUL (Jun 15, 2007)

hello, I have printed on nylon track suits with plasti-Inks let me know if you were able to find a solution to print water based inks on nylon. I would like to use water based inks more. what are the pros and cons? Anyone Know?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I would like to use water based inks more. what are the pros and cons? Anyone Know?


Lots of information on pros and cons can be found in the search:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/search.php
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/

This should get you started:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/water-based/


----------

